# Google Ads - I don't like the ad that is stalking me all over.



## elevan (Jan 5, 2012)

For almost a month now, I've seen this ad on every site that using Google Ads.  I don't like this ad and don't know why it's stalking me but I wish it would go away!











I'd rather see ads for KITTY LITTER, WRANGLER JEANS, PHOTOGRAPHY, PUBLISHING, NUTS, SEEDS, FARM....something.  Anything but that one ad that is everywhere that I turn.

I see it all over the net



Go away crazy ad!  Stop stalking me!






_Ok...my tirade is now over..._


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2012)

I get the Vitacost ad alot. But is makes sense, I've been on the site somewhat regularly. I kind of have to at least once a month since DH works there and we can get a monthly order.


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I have no idea why this particular ad is stalking me.  I'm the only one who uses this laptop.  I've never gone to their site or mentioned it.  :/

But it's like it's stuck and I'm stuck with it    Boo!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

I am still being stalked by the Aldean Butt (uh huh, thats a capital B butt)  

It's all good here.


----------



## elevan (Jan 5, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am still being stalked by the Aldean Butt (uh huh, thats a capital B butt)
> 
> It's all good here.


Don't rub it in!  

I wanna see the Jason Aldean Wrangler ad!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

The Aldean Butt is gone!!!!  

Now, my ad says "got flu symptoms?" like some insane knock off of a "got milk" commercial.



I want the hiney back!  No more flu talk.

Wrangler jeans, Jason Aldean. cowboy boot.  WOWSA!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

Advertisements make the world go round.  Enjoy them, we are paying for them.  And we have no choice.  

Hate them myself.

k


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

I am stalked by the Bugaboo Donkey!!!  I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS????  I am afraid to google it because it might stalk me worse.  Can someone please tell me what the *%&$!  a bugaboo donkey  is???????


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

I am going to try some reverse psychology here.....it seems to like what you post about.    so here goes.........JASON ALDEAN BUTT, JASON ALDEAN BUTT, JASON ALDEAN BUTT.    Ok maybe that will work.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

He is kind of hansome, give the guy a break,  GOSH!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

And he is a doctor!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladies, that guy looks like my husband!!  Make him come on back home.  Dirty old man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's always loved the ladies!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jan 6, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am stalked by the Bugaboo Donkey!!!  I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS????  I am afraid to google it because it might stalk me worse.  Can someone please tell me what the *%&$!  a bugaboo donkey  is???????


Its a 300 to 400$ baby stroller!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

Great just what I need more kid stuff.     Thanks for the info RTG.   Now at least I know what my stalker ad is.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys and your poor stalker ads 

If you want them gone, try deleting your cookies. That usually gets rid of them.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You guys and your poor stalker ads
> 
> If you want them gone, try deleting your cookies. That usually gets rid of them.


Sorry, cant do that.  I LIKE my stalker!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 8, 2012)

IMO, it's good practice to occassionaly delete both temp internet files and cookies. They build up and slow you computer down, and some tracking cookies are definitely problematic. I manually run a free program called CCleaner once per day and it dumps all the garbage left from the day's browsing, but that's up to the individual to decide if it's worth the time to download it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 8, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> IMO, it's good practice to occassionaly delete both temp internet files and cookies. They build up and slow you computer down, and some tracking cookies are definitely problematic. I manually run a free program called CCleaner once per day and it dumps all the garbage left from the day's browsing, but that's up to the individual to decide if it's worth the time to download it.


Excellent advise.   Definitely tracking cookies slow you down and there are definitely ones that are problematic.  Worth the time to download.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Great just what I need more kid stuff.     Thanks for the info RTG.   Now at least I know what my stalker ad is.


I have the donkey thing too ... I was so confused !!! Now its the red sand donkey???


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 8, 2012)

You know, its funny. This thread is about a particular Google Ad, and I just had an ad advertising Google Ad. It must have to do with what you are reading on the net. Like if you are reading about kitty litter, then you will get a kitty litter ad.


----------



## elevan (Jan 8, 2012)

I started this thread as a sort of joke and you all have definitely given me a laugh  

Definitely deleting your cookies will help.  But...this one particular ad keeps coming back


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 8, 2012)

hmmm.  I just got thru shopping for some Elroy the lizard stuff and now the ad's on here are for reptile supplies.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2012)

I get stalked by "Egg donors needed" on Facebook :/ As many as 2 of 3 ads on the screen have been about fertilization clinics and "seeking smart young women for egg donations"  It creeps me out. Why the heck does facebook want my eggs??? I must use facebook enough that they want to clone me


----------



## daisychick (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 10, 2012)

I keep getting one advertising Monster Jam tickets. Grant it I was looking up Monster Jam tickets yesterday because I want to take my boys. Unfortunately they are only in NC this weekend and next weekend and right now we can't afford tickets.  Guess the boys will have to wait till next year to go to Monster Jam.


----------

